# Baitcaster help!



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm very green on baitcasters and could use some advice or tips. I purchased a Lews combo and birdnest frequently with it. What's a good brand for about $100- $200 range? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Comes up about once a month, you will hear mostly Shimano and Lews, some concept, and a sprinkle of all the others. They are all good some better then others for certain things. If backlashing is your issue it may be how your reel is adjusted, type / size line and way line was spooled. Now after all that I vote shimano Curado 70 @ $200, the shimano Casitas has same breaks and is only $120 but you lose the metal frame, fish don't care though. The shimano 200i curado and citica range 150-180 and have metal frames but their breaks require more frequent oiling then most, doesn't bother me but seems to bother a bunch of peeps on here. I just like the smaller frames of the 70 and with braid plenty of capacity. But I would recommend learning with a soft 12# mono like trilene XL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Abu Garcia's Revo line is in that range. I've been using them for years, and yes a baitcaster will backlash once in a while, especially if you cast into the wind and have braided line.Look for the model with the magnetic cast control, they are a little easier to fine tune to a particular lure than just the screw cap type. Saltwater versions available too, if you fish the coast and the lakes, one reel can do double duty. Have had many 25-30 lb ling landed on my boat with them, but it really isn't built for that kind of abuse.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly I have never used a bait caster over $150. I am a big Abu ambassador fan. You can't cast super light stuff like a curado with it. But you can have alot of string on spool. Also as cajuntriton is saying you just need to make sure that your reel is dialed in with the size bait you are throwing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll look into all this information. Another question I fish left handed an have had trouble finds left handed reels to try out. What stored carry a good selection of LH? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Academy has lefty in several different models. Also take a look at theirH2O reels I have a couple if your just strating out with a bait caster's it may be the way go.good price and warranty just keep receipt they will exchange or refund .


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes x2 on the h2o reels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

bird nest problems? get rid of that lews. bird nest machine. ill give you $20 to take it off your hands.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

or i will adjust it for you for $20. either one works for me.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Mako-Wish said:


> bird nest problems? get rid of that lews. bird nest machine. ill give you $20 to take it off your hands.


Sounds good, I do charge a $100 delivery fee.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lews makes a great reel you probably just need to adjust the brake on it. Hold the rod up at the 10 o'clock position and push the thumb bar, let the bait fall without touching the spool. Adjust the brake until you don't get any over run when the bait hits the ground. Your back lash problems will go away. The H20 at Academy is a great little reel for about 50-60 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Depending on whether your back lash is happening at beginning or ending of the cast depends on which you adjust. All reels have a cast control knob, which is basically a nut you tighten or loosen that is at the end of the spool. Also, there will either be centrifugal weights or magnetic control.

A heavy lure will cast fine with very little centrifugal or magnetic control.
A light lure requires more centrifugal or magnetic control.

Set cast control knob as written above by others.

This is good for me:





If you are a rocket scientist, this will make sense:
http://japantackle.com/tackle_topics/brake_system.htm


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I fish left handed as well. All my bait casters are left handed reals. I have bass pro Pro Qualifier , Abu Garcia Black Max and a quantum smoke. The key to this type of real is setting the brakes up correct for the lure your using. One other issues is when the real is spooled if the line is not put on the real with the right amount of tension then you may have more issues with bird nesting. If it is the first time on the water with new line I like to let out a good amount of line with a heavy lure on it and real it back in so the line goes back on the spool with the right amount of tension. I would say get the Black Max and give it a try as it is only about $40.00.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I ended up going to Field and Stream and buying the Lews Mach II combo.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Best permanent fix is to convert to spinning outfits. I did 60 years ago and caught lots of fish since with minimal frustration.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

Ivan, the truth is it is most likely how you have it set. Tighten the small break knob on your reel side all the way up. From there you will need to adjust it to the weight of whatever you are casting. Hold your rod at 45 degrees or so and loosen the same knob until your bait will drift freely to the ground without your reel back lashing. If your bait hits the ground and your spool keeps going it is too loose. Your bait should hit the ground and your spool stop when it does. It will still cast a mile, because now you won't be fighting a backlash and won't be afraid to give it a fling. It takes some time to get used to a Baitcast reel. Wind can eat your lunch if you have that break adjusted wrong. A click or 2 makes all the difference in the world. Peace...


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*helpful...*

I am sure everybody know how to do this, but I was grown before I learned this simple way to fix a birds next. It works every time....The only thing he doesnt tell you is that you may have to tighten down the drag when you turn the handle to keep it from spinning when your thumb is on the spool. I don't believe it works for braid, only mono. If nothing else the drawl, spitting, and ducks make the video....and the flag on the chicken coop.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

IvanSanchez said:


> I'm very green on baitcasters and could use some advice or tips. I purchased a Lews combo and birdnest frequently with it. What's a good brand for about $100- $200 range?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


If a bait caster is what you want fine although I suggest a good spinner.

On a bait caster never throw into the wind is one good rule. Here is one way to get the bird nests out. You can youtube other ways


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Practice., practice, practice, 10 yd cast then move up to 30 yds, 40 and so on. Then go to a lighter or a heavier lure and again practice practice practice. Every brand of reel has been field tested at a big expense to the company before being placed on the market.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

nikki said:


> Practice., practice, practice, 10 yd cast then move up to 30 yds, 40 and so on. Then go to a lighter or a heavier lure and again practice practice practice. Every brand of reel has been field tested at a big expense to the company before being placed on the market.


Ain't nothing like an educated thumb.
Practice enough and your brain will adjust the tension your thumb is applying on the spool perfectly. 
Just don't think about it and let your muscle memory take over,.... after enough practice.

Casting into the wind is a challenge. So go with the right weight lure or rigging when doing so, generally heavier.

I adjust the brakes to nothing on all of my reels. 
And let my thumb do the walking.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

I can throw my Diawa Tatula CT and not even thumb it. No backlashes.


----------

